# 29G Re-Scape



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Before:










After:


















--

*Plant list*:

~ Echinodorus tenellus
~ Cryptocoryne Undulata
~ Cryptocoryne Lutea
~ Cryptocoryne Wendtii ‘Bronze’
~ Blyxa Japonica
~ Alternanthera reineckii 'lilacina'
~ Lobelia cardinalis "Dwarf"
~ Cryptocoryne Spiralis
~ Limnophila aromatica
~ Ludwigia red
~ Ludwigia Atlantis


*Hardscape*:

~ Lace rock
~ Silverwood manzanita


*Equipment*:

~ Eheim 2213
~ Finnex Planted Plus (8 hours)
~ Pressurized CO2 (8 hours offset)
~ NAG in-line diffuser


*Dosing*:

~ Flourish Excel
~ Flourish Comprehensive
~ Seachem root tabs


*Fauna*:

~ 2x Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
~ 4x Hemigrammus bleheri
~ 8x Paracheirodon axelrodi
~ 4x Otocinclus sp.
~ 2x Corydoras sp.
~ 6x Caridina japonica


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't decide which I like more. Obviously the new one has yet to grow in completely.
You have two visible rocks in the new one towards the left front.
The taller one has a plant to the left of it which is darker than those around it.
Is that the Wendtii bronze ? I have two 10g tanks and no doubt because I'm so
picky about which plants I like(example: Anubias look far too much like house plants)
I have yet to find something which really "fits" the 10g tanks.
I like the first picture of your new tank BTW. That distance picture really gives the viewer the actual looks of it much better. It allows for much better size perspective.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

If you are talking about the taller, lighter grey lace (the second stone from the left), the plant directly to its' left is Anubias, but I believe it's a petite version. Much smaller leaves than the standard strain.

The plants above it are Cryptocoryne sp. — Undulata, Wedntii bronze and Lutea.


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

I love the new one. Nice open area


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

The Echinodorus tenellus will have a chance to fill in that right side of the tank that's open now. They've picked up _big time_ since I introduced CO2 to the tank about a month ago. I should be able to pull one of the larger plants and re-plant it over there to allow it to send out its own runners.

There's actually a really full plant to the left of the cardinalis that I can basically swap — move the cardinalis a little left and the Echinodorus right, or more to the right wall to allow it to propagate.

Appreciate the kind words though.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice tank!!! Is that the finnex ray2?


-Alan


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice job on the rescape !


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> Nice tank!!! Is that the finnex ray2?
> 
> 
> -Alan


Planted Plus. Goes great with your Linde CO2 build! 



Culprit said:


> Nice job on the rescape !


Thanks.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

This has been filling in quite nicely. I ended up swapping out the Cabomba for Ludwigia Repens X L. Arcuata.

This is from February 19th:










I'll snap an update tonight, as the Ludwigia has already shot to the surface, and the chain swords have grown significantly, and begun sending out numerous runners again that are probably going to claim the empty area to the right of the tank before the end of the year.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*scape*

Nice!! I like the new one best. Good job.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the new scape very much. 
That driftwood is dying for some moss and anubias imo. I think that will age the scape considerably and provide a more natural looking piece of wood in there.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Booswalia said:


> Very nice!





rick dale said:


> Nice!! I like the new one best. Good job.


Thank you!



jeepguy said:


> I like the new scape very much.
> That driftwood is dying for some moss and anubias imo. I think that will age the scape considerably and provide a more natural looking piece of wood in there.


I've been going back and forth over whether or not to add moss or not.

I'm probably going to add some Anubias Petite to the thickest side of the branch, all the way down to the left where I've also got a piece of Anubias (I believe barteri) attached to some lava rock that's been pushed down into the substrate. It was either that, or removing the Anubias from this tank and dropping it into my low tech Betta 5.5 gallon that's full of Anubias, Cabomba, Crypt sp. and Java Fern since they're all low light responsive.

The wood itself is really cool, which is why I've been hesitant to add moss — it's a piece of Silverwood Manzanita, which adds tones of gray and ash that you don't normally see in tanks or with Manzanita in general due to the environment this is coming from (high altitudes of the San Gorgonio mountains of California).

One type I've been mulling over is something really short and sweet like Fissidens Fontanus.

Here's another update, around the eight week mark:


----------

